# Substrate



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys i am planning to get some substrate for my live plants in my community tank, angelfish tank and since i never had any experience with substrate for live plants i was wondering what i should get 
Hope you guys can help me out here

Thanks

Shekib

Plants:

2x Anubias Hastifolia
1x Anubias Afzelii
6x Small Amazon Sword 
3x Java Moss
3x Java Fern


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Any substrate will work for those.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

There is a few common ones for plants that are available locally at most Local fish stores. Most of the plants you listed prefer to be tied to something rather than planted in the substrate but do as you please. Heres my opinion 

Seachem Flourite - I have it - Its okay. Plants seem to like it. Its a real pain in the butt to clean at the start. Needs to be flushed 100x. Crazy how muddy it is.

ADA - Ive never had it. Its known to be the best, which comes with downfalls. Your Ammonia will go off the charts during your cycle. Best for advance aquarists

Eco complete - I have it - Basic plant substrate. Has the texture of gravel. Keeps its shape. I have it in my moms tank. Im happy with it 

Redsea Flora base - Never used but lots of people have had success with it. Might also turn to mud????

Fluval Stratum - I had it - Turns into mud and can be tough to keep plants from floating up. I bought this product and was never happy with it. Also I got weird critters in the substate. 

I recommend eco complete. It works good for plants and doesn't turn into mud like a lot of the other options. Its relatively cheap good for beginners 
You can find it locally for $29.00. Each bag does around 10g - 15g tank


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I like my eco-complete... it grows plants much nicer than the play sand in my other tank and really encourages nice root systems but at $30/10g-15g bag... its kind of expensive compared to sand.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Never can understand why people spend all that money on substrates, when good old soil with sand on top does the trick.
Other substrates may be more forgiving if you need to move things around, but that's the only upside that I know of..may be others... don't know
Soil has always worked for me and I put the savings into my beer fund.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks guys,

I am heading to bellingham and seattle tomorrow ill be getting eco complete from there it costs around $25 for 20pound bag


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

When I saw your question I did an update on my tanks to show you don't need expensive substrate for great plant growth. I'm using oil absorbing clay and worm castings. Check it out
8 Tank Shrimp Rack - Page 6


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got back from states, got 2 bags of eco complete $22 each


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

thats a good price, where did you get it from?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Petco in bellingham, they only order 3 at the time and these were the last too but they said they will be getting more soon


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Well i couldnt wait no more so i decided to put the eco complete in my tank









I'll post a picture in about 24 hours from now


----------

